# Nicodemus! (pictures of Nicodemus and Jasper)



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

Yesterday, I went and picked up Jasper's brother ^-^ Im glad becuase now he wont be lonely when I go to school.
Nicodemus is white and practically identical to his brother, and the main way for me to tell who is who is when I give them treats, because Nicodemus doesn't like the treats that Jasper does (I have to go buy some different kind of treats to find some that Nicodemus likes)
He's sweet though a tiny bit nervous but both of my new boys are VERY playful and friendly.
So far, they're always together in the cage, following each other around, except for last night when I went to sleep, Jasper came and slept up on the top level's hammock beside me and Nicodemus stayed in their favorite, igloo napping place on the cage floor.








Nicodemus!








^^^^Nicodemus is the one in the food bowl








Jasper 








Nicodemus is on the left, Jasper's on the right








Jasper








Just thought I'd put this up, this IS their cage. I have a wheel for them but it makes the cage very crowded so Im trying to figure out how I want to put it back into the cage IF they even use it.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i say more hammocks and a bait ball in their cage. it looks so empty and the extra hammocks can make great tunnels and extra levels to chase and play on. and the bait ball is just great fun. you can make one yourself very easily. you take a scrap of fabric, a length of string and some treats. put treats on fabric. gather the ends of the fabric so it makes a pouch and tie the top with string. then tie the string to the top of the cage. you want it placed where they can reach it but they'll have to work for it. its great fun to watch them tear the bag to ribbons and trying to figure out how to get at the treats. 

other then that, dude those babies are CUTE!!! err.. i mean.. handsome! yeah! handsome! :lol:


----------



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh? That sounds neat. Can I do that with a small paper bag and just tie the bag closed?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah sure but the fabric takes more work and creativity with the fabric scrap. and that scrap can come from an old shirt or what not. when you do it though have the camera ready. i really need to get one for myself so i can share those candid moments.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Cute ratties


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

How did you make that cage look so big?! lol. I have the same one and my girl seems huge in it now but maybe it's because she's not a baby any more and I did keep the wheel in. Your boys are adorable though! It makes me want PEWs even more!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

In the 5th picture down:

Jasper: Look Mom, I'm 'scaping!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, your boys are totally adorable. <33


----------



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> In the 5th picture down:
> 
> Jasper: Look Mom, I'm 'scaping!


Lol, he was really running away from me. I accidently hit a jingly ball that was on my floor and scared him (I have 3 cats and a dog, plus the rats, so theres always some sort of animal toy on the floor SOMEWHERE in my house)


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Cute! ^_^


----------

